# very vocal bunny!



## vona (Nov 25, 2012)

soo yesterday my boyfriend and i took a trip to check out some mini rexs (he had just gotten one and loves them) we found gizmo a white with brown spots and a few black spots, they had no idea of her age so we assumed about 2 years old. anyways she is the most vocal bunny ive seen and i havent read much on it but it seemed very cool to me and i wanted to share or make sure this isnt something to watch.. she can just be sitting in her cage and we'll hear her honking and grunting up a storm haha and sometimes she does it while your petting her! does anyone else have a noisy bun?


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe she was raised around geese, lol.


----------



## MiserySmith (Nov 25, 2012)

My Peppy grunts a lot. When he's playing with his stuffed toys, when he wants attention and when he follows you around he just grunts and grunts. Haha it's so cute!


----------



## sarah92lynn (Nov 25, 2012)

That's so cute!! I wish my buns made more noise. Lilly only grunts when she's mad but she honks quietly when she's playing and when she gets really happy..I love it ! Makes me wanna pick her up and snuggle her lol

Is she spayed? Honking is sometimes courting behavior so it could go away after being fixed. Hopefully my Lilly keeps doing it


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 26, 2012)

Sounds like our Lilli--she's always honking and grunting, especially around veggie and treats and while we are rubbing her.


----------



## vona (Nov 27, 2012)

She does it alot when you pet her. And no she not fixed, we originally wanted to start breeding her with Booster but after reading some articles on it we decided that its not a very good idea considering there are soo many bunnies in shelters. I read that for every bunny bred another one goes into a shelter.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 27, 2012)

Archie, my mini Rex, is a bit vocal...more than Agnes. But considering I've never heard Agnes make a peep it doesn't take much 

But he will peep or honk a *little* bit. Like when he's excited for food or if he's scared. But it's not quite like what your desribing but it's enough to hear it every once in awhile.

Archie is male and neutered.


----------



## vona (Nov 27, 2012)

haha see thats how Pepper is you will hear her honk or grunt very rarely but Gizmo can just be sitting in her cage and nobodys touching her and youll hear her making all sorts of noises


----------



## vona (Nov 27, 2012)

haha see thats how Pepper is you will hear her honk or grunt very rarely but Gizmo can just be sitting in her cage and nobodys touching her and youll hear her making all sorts of noises


----------



## earsnted (Nov 28, 2012)

me and my girlfriend have a thrianta rabbit, probably about 4-5 months old now.

hes extremely vocal, almost everytime he gets excited when we walk in our room he makes like a grunt/honk, not a mean one just because hes excited, and alot of the time when we're cleaning around the cage and moving the bags of food/treats/hay he'll let out a small whimper cus hes wanting treats lol, and also if your just petting him he'll honk at you quite a bit.

its pretty common in some buns.

our black bun doesnt really make much noise at all, just here and there


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a doe that is also very vocal. She is also pretty protective of her body so its more when we are breeding her or picking her up. She may be very noisy but man does she love to be loved. I can pet her twice and she goes into a tanflop and just eats it up. She is a doll


----------

